# [FAUX RHUM]l33t ca veut dire koi ?

## anonjoe

je dirais que l33t=leet

mais bon je suis pas plus avancé vu que je c pas ce que veut dire leet

 :Razz: Last edited by anonjoe on Thu Jul 15, 2004 7:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

a la base le l33t est reservé au pseudo ..

Il permetait au hackers de changer une ou plusieur lettre de leurs pseudo pour etre plus difficilment reparable sur le net ^^

maintenant on en voit partout du l33t et c plutot enervant à force :/

Exemple Cry0g3n  :Very Happy: 

Apres y'a les boulet qui en mettent partout + ascii-art 

Cry0g3|\| l3 r0><0R => cryogen le roxor, ce qui est completement faux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anonjoe

 :Wink: 

ouai cool ca m'éclaire.

le l33t light ca va :

```

    * A = 4

    * E = 3

    * I = 1

    * O = 0

    * T = 7

```

mais c clair que avec de l'ascii arts ca deviens n'imp

et c koi un roxor ? ca viens par ex  de "this guys Rocks (ce gars tue tout ? )

----------

## fafounet

exact

----------

## Pachacamac

Et FOURUM dans le titre ça m'évoque quelque chose mais je ne sais pas quoi...

----------

## fafounet

FOURUM je veux bien mais ou ?

----------

## Pachacamac

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> FOURUM je veux bien mais ou ?

 

Comme je l'ai dit c'est dans le titre : [FOURUM]l33t ca veut dire koi ?

J'attend toujours une explication...

----------

## DuF

AMHA faut lire Forum et non FOURUM, erreur de frappe.

----------

## fafounet

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

>  *fafounet wrote:*   FOURUM je veux bien mais ou ? 
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit c'est dans le titre : [FOURUM]l33t ca veut dire koi ?
> 
> J'attend toujours une explication...

 

On dirait que ma blague est tombee a l´eau. Allez cherches un peu et tu trouveras  le jeu de mots (laid) .

P.S. La reponse a ma question est "dans ma bouche"

----------

## DuF

J'ai pas compris la blague ?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## fafounet

Je fous le rum dans ma bouche !

Bon ok ->[]

----------

## Sleeper

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> je dirais que l33t=leet
> 
> mais bon je suis pas plus avancé vu que je c pas ce que veut dire leet
> 
> 

 

Je crois que c'est pour "elite".

----------

## zdra

leet c'est pas dans mon dico  :Sad:  et voila traduction ne le traduit pas... c'est donc une suptilitée de geek  :Laughing:  voir meme de g33k MDR ! PTDR !

----------

## DuF

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *anonjoe wrote:*   je dirais que l33t=leet
> 
> mais bon je suis pas plus avancé vu que je c pas ce que veut dire leet
> 
>  
> ...

 

Je confirme, je l'ai vu utilisé pour dire ce mot.

----------

## anonjoe

 *fafounet wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*    *fafounet wrote:*   FOURUM je veux bien mais ou ? 
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit c'est dans le titre : [FOURUM]l33t ca veut dire koi ?
> 
> J'attend toujours une explication... 
> ...

 

Et Le Faux Rhum iil vous plait  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> maintenant on en voit partout du l33t et c plutot enervant à force :/
> 
> Exemple Cry0g3n 
> 
> Apres y'a les boulet qui en mettent partout + ascii-art

 

Cf. dA oFFiCiAL c0wb0yZ aN' TroUs dU cUL hOm3 pAgE ...

----------

## mitch

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Je fous le rum dans ma bouche !
> 
> Bon ok ->[]

 

PDR !!!!!   :Laughing: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   maintenant on en voit partout du l33t et c plutot enervant à force :/
> 
> Exemple Cry0g3n 
> 
> Apres y'a les boulet qui en mettent partout + ascii-art 
> ...

 

C'est vraiment un site de trou de cul ca. MDR PDR

----------

## fafounet

J´avais lu y´a quelque temps et c´est vraiment bien marrant

----------

## pezcore

Article sur Wikipedia en FR

Article sur Wikipedia en EN (Plus détaillé)

----------

## anonjoe

 *pezcore wrote:*   

> Article sur Wikipedia en FR
> 
> Article sur Wikipedia en EN (Plus détaillé)

 

Sympas sont vachement bien ces liens   :Wink: 

----------

## Macdir

Un Leet (ou L33T, ou encore 1337, encore je sais pas quoi)

Signifie dans le jeu Counter-Strike, une personne aillant bcp de skill, qui joue super bien quoi, un "élite"...

Je crois que le terme veut donc signifier un type super fort en qqch (par exemple un leet en math (comme moi   :Mr. Green:  )).

J'espère ca peut aider à répondre à ta question  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anonjoe

 *Macdir wrote:*   

> Un Leet (ou L33T, ou encore 1337, encore je sais pas quoi)
> 
> Signifie dans le jeu Counter-Strike, une personne aillant bcp de skill, qui joue super bien quoi, un "élite"...
> 
> Je crois que le terme veut donc signifier un type super fort en qqch (par exemple un leet en math (comme moi   )).
> ...

 

 :Wink:   ouai c cool ca confirme bien alors  :Wink: 

----------

## Kioshen

Le l337 speak remonte a beaucoup plus loin que counter-strike. Pour l'origine precise cela a debuter dans les bbs et les newsgroups au debut des annee 90. C'etait utiliser par les hackers pour cacher leur mailinglist Usenet, newsgroups ou channel IRC (site web seulement un peu plus tard).

Par la suite ce language a ete entreprit par les gamers avec la sortie de Doom 1 et 2 puisque vous pouviez jouer en reseau sur le net. Donc les anglo au lieu d'ecrire "I am elite" ils ecrivaient l33t puisque que c'etait plus court pour faire des taunts. IRC n'as pas aider a proliferer ce language et un comic que je lie regulierement (www.megatokyo.com) n'as pas aider non plus puisque ce site a aider a le sortir de irc malheureusement ...

Aujourd'hui, ce "language" qui ne peut vraiment se parler et qui est rendu un hybride de l337 speak et ascii art est utiliser par la majoriter des scripts kiddies puisqu'ils se pensent hacker ou par des joueurs debile de jeux style counter-strike etc. Si vous voulez rire voyez google traduit en l337 speak ici meme : http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/

Veuillez notez que les vrai hackers aujourd'hui n'utilise plus ce "language". C'est rendu completement inutile et rend la communication difficle donc ils utilisent une langue propre, bien poser et ne se cache pas derriere des pseudo debile sur le net (a moins evidemment d'etre dans l'illegaliter ... mais ca c'est un autre debat)

Si vous pouvez lire l'anglais voici une explication plus longue : http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A787917

En esperant que cela vous informera un peu mieux sur le sujet.   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT : Corriger qqerreur de date ...

----------

## Pachacamac

Je ne connaissais pas cette version de google. peu utile mais fun.

----------

## dabear

www.g00gl3.de

et pour les gamers

Rox = Rocks = dur voir fort et pas dur comme de la pierre  :Smile: 

Sux = Sucks = sucer et oui, et pas une sucette. terme a tendance erotique voir porno

----------

## Kioshen

tant qu'à étirer le délire je vous présente google à l'envers

http://www.alltooflat.com/geeky/elgoog/

----------

## Argian

 *dabear wrote:*   

> Rox = Rocks = dur voir fort et pas dur comme de la pierre 
> 
> Sux = Sucks = sucer et oui, et pas une sucette. terme a tendance erotique voir porno

 

Bien, un petit post inutile juste pour dire que je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec le sens à donner à ces "termes" (Je ne parle pas de traduction, mais de sens)

- Rox : Ce qui rox est bien, beau, fort

- Sux : le contraire de rox, qui est nul, pourri, qui gave (rien de sexuel là-dedans)

Et pour en revenir au sujet de la discussion, le r0x0r (celui qui r0x) est un 1337, alors que le sux0r (celui qui sux) est un 14m3r (comprenne qui pourra)  :Mr. Green: 

Enfin, de toute façon, à l'arrivée, c'est du jargon à 2 balles (à placer de préférence en pleine tête)

Hem   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Pachacamac

Oui en effet je trouve que tu donnes une signification plus approprié. Après chacun y voit selon ses goûts des connotations plus ou moins explicites.

Contrairement à la version 1337 de google, la version à l'envers nécessite des mots clefs à l'envers aussi... Bref c'est pas pour moi, j'ai déjà mal à la tête.

Mais il y a pire ! Imaginez une version 7331   :Razz: 

----------

## Argian

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Mais il y a pire ! Imaginez une version 7331  

 

comme ça ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Exactement ! C'est le bouquet !!

----------

## kopp

sux definit un bon "l4m3r"

c'est simplement le contraire de rox

en gros quelque chose qui rocks, c'est ultra mega trop bien (d'ailleurs y a ownz qui est similaire)

quelque chose qui sucks , c'est vraiment nul a ch***

----------

## dabear

Désolé pour les anglophobes mais moi je donnais le sens en anglais.

Le terme de rox n'est pas du tout sorti avec cs ou les jeux en reseau.

un suxor comme tu di na rien avoir avec le lammer.

le lammer c celui ki ce vante alors qu'il n'a vraiment rien pour

le suxor est un mec nul.

to own veut dire en anglais maitriser

donc i own u ou jte own ve dire jte maitrise

rocks veut dire etre fort.

voila pour les sens désolé d'avoir trop trainer avec des anglais ou allemand

----------

## Dais

Moi, je ne dis plus "Ça sux" mais "Ça Suse"

Maintenant, de là à dire que je pars un troll .....   :Laughing: 

----------

